# edge of lid



## Riveritos

Hello,
I'm having some problems to say in Czech "see the edge of the lid" or "see the edge of the cover". I'm talking about the lid of a plastic jar.
Maybe " viz kryt (strana)" sounds odd?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## winpoj

Probably "viz okraj víka".

However, if the whole sentence goes something like this: "For the best before date (manufacturing date) see the edge of the lid."

I would reformulate it to avoid "viz": Dobu použitelnosti (datum výroby) najdete na okraji víka.


----------



## Riveritos

Now I'm a little confused about the difference between  "víka" and "kryt " 
are those synonyms?
Thank you for you help.


----------



## AB_999

Hi,

I'd say that "víko" is something covering a hole, whereas "kryt" is a broader term. For example, "víko krabice" - the box is obviously hollow, "kryt čočky fotoaparátu" - the cover is just another protecting layer.

But it depends on the context - should you be talking about food products, you use víko or víčko.

Good luck, AB


----------

